# baby mice for sale



## lil muppet

Baby mice for sale

6 weeks old

Ready now!

Colour:
White and Beige
White and Light Brown
White and Dark Brown

Both pink and black eyes

£2 or 2 for £3

based in bedford area. 
email [email protected]


----------



## cupcake

I'd love some but I'm the other side of london from you


----------



## lil muppet

i have tried every single pet shop near me and non of them want any! i might go into breeding hamsters soon because everyone wants hamsters!


----------



## cupcake

But theres loads in rescues that already need homes


----------



## Jazzy

cupcake said:


> But theres loads in rescues that already need homes


Yes I agree with you entirely - why breed more?


----------



## Pampered pets

oh i woudl never take mice to a pet shop, not when they are likely to end up as snake food


----------



## lil muppet

i achually work at a pet shop and i know that people in my area will not pay £6.99 per mouse to feed to their snakes when they can go to a wholesaler and get live adults for £1 each!. the parent's were saved from being snake food in the first place. this is the last time i am breeding my mice because it is not fair when i cannot get homes for them and am now going on to breed hamsters. this way i know that they will get homes in the pet shop i work in.


----------



## cupcake

Couldn't you simply promote your local rescues instead?
just a thought


----------



## lil muppet

we have a small animal and cat and dog rescue board up at work which is updated regularly and features animals from local rescue centers.


----------

